# Apocalyptica



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, call me behind the times... Recently discovered this band and immediately went out and purchased two of their albums. Is there any other "heavy metal" bands that use classical instrumentation as these guys do? If, so, who?

Thanks in advance!

Sam


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

There was the S&M project: Metallica playing their most famous works along with the SFSO. I have both volumes on cassette.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

in the hall of the mountain king, very gothic


----------

